# FR: Roméo se promenait, chantant



## edward1529

Dans la phrase suivant, quelle est la fontion du participe présent "chantant"--comme adjectif invariable modifiant le suject "Roméo"?

Roméo se promenait, *chantant* du matin au soir.


----------



## exiled scot

hello,
no, this is the present participle, the same as in English (chantant = singing)


----------



## edward1529

Vous n'avez pas répondu complètement à ma question. Je sais bien que "chantant" est un participe présent. Je veux savoir la fonction de "chantant" dans la phrase.

Par exemple, dans la phrase "Je sais la verité," "Je" est un pronom personnel, mais sa fonction de "Je" est comme sujet du verbe "sais." Chaque mot en français possède un nom grammatical ET une fonction grammaticale.

"Chantant" est bien sûr un participe présent, mais quel est sa fonction dans la phrase?

Le nom d'une partie du discours dans un phrase n'est pas du tou la même chose que la fonction de cette partie du discours dans la phrase!

Chaque mot dans la langue française possède un nom et, en plus, une fonction. Vous ne m'avez pas donné la fonction du participe présent "chantant" dans la phrase que je vous ai donné dans la phrase que j'ai employée.


----------



## Keith Bradford

It's an adjective.

"Yon Edward hath a lean and hungry look. He thinks too much. Such men are dangerous." Shakespeare, _Julius Caesar_.


----------



## gallhammer

Bonjour : 
Roméo se promenait, *chantant du matin au soir*.

"chantant du matin au soir" est un _groupe participia_l, dont le noyau est le participe présent "chantant" et l'expansion le groupe prépositionnel "du matin au soir".

Si vous demandez quelle est la *fonction *de "chantant", c'est donc à strictement parler "noyau du groupe participial". Mais je suppose que ce qui vous intéresse est plutôt la fonction du groupe participial entier: en grammaire classique/scolaire, on dira qu'il est un _complément de phrase_. "Roméo se promenait" est la phrase principale, elle est indépendante. "chantant du matin au soir" est son complément.
_
( parenthèse: Keith suggérait de façon intéressante qu'il s'agit d'un adjectif. En effet, "chantant du matin au soir" pourrait apparemment être remplacé par exemple par "superbe" - [d'un point de vue syntaxique bien entendu, pas pour rendre le même sens]
Roméo se promenait, *superbe*. Dans ce cas, "superbe" est un adjectif épithète __apposé du sujet "Roméo". Dans notre cas, cependant, le groupe participial s'applique_ à la proposition principale tout entière _(dans notre cas "Roméo se promenait")_._)_

Nous avons affaire en grammaire universitaire à une fonction de *complément circonstanciel*.
Notre "proposition participiale" est assimilable à une _subordonnée circonstancielle_ (dans notre cas, à mon avis, d'une circonstancielle de _manière_ - répondant donc à la question "comment ?") - c'est en effet une entité séparée de la principale,  à laquelle elle est subordonnée, même si c'est _sans mot subordonnant_.

la _nature _de *chantant du matin au soir *est donc proposition (circonstancielle non conjonctive) participiale, sa _fonction _complément circonstanciel de manière de la principale "Roméo se promenait".


----------



## janpol

Je ne vois pas du tout là un adjectif : 
- l'adj s'accorde : des nouvelles alarmantes, le participe présent, non : Juliette se promenait, chantant........
- chantant est un verbe, il est suivi d'un Ct de temps
- superbe", qui n'exprime pas une action, n'est pas vraiment équivalent (il mange une pomme, il mange proprement, donc "pomme" est un adverbe !)
- d'accord pour parler de Ct de manière mais pas d'accord pour parler de participiale et pour dire que la grammaire scolaire et la grammaire universitaire analyseraient différemment.


----------



## quinoa

Pour moi non plus il ne peut s'agir d'un adjectif.
 En revanche il équivaut à une proposition indépendant juxtaposée.
_Il se promenait et chantait du matin au soir._


----------



## gallhammer

Merci de bien lire mon message légèrement remis en forme pour plus de clarté  et de noter que la question posée à l'origine est celle de la _fonction _dans la phrase de "chantant" (ou du groupe contenant ce mot). "adjectif" ou "proposition indépendante" (ce que "chantant du matin au soir" n'est en aucun cas) se rapportent à la _nature_ de mots ou de groupes de mots.


----------



## quinoa

Si la proposition est indépendante, elle est ici juxtaposée et n'a pas de fonction grammaticale en relation avec le verbe de l'autre proposition.
Cela peut aussi être un participiale  subordonnée, à ce moment-là complément circonstancielle de manière de "se promenait".
Moi-même ne suis pas très au clair entre les deux...
Avis à d'autres ...


----------



## janpol

Il se promenait comment ? en faisant quoi ? 
La réponse qui nous vient spontanément est le gérondif "en chantant" dont "chantant" est tout proche. Je penche pour le Ct de manière*.*


----------



## LiamSeth

Selon moi...

la fonction de l'énoncé "chantant du matin au soir" est un compliment de verbe (ou compliment essentiel) ... bien sûr un type de compliment de phrase.

MAIS, pusique les mots "du matin au soir" impliquent non seulement la durée de chanter mais aussi la durée de la promenade, l'énoncé n'est pas mobile. C'est à dire, on ne peut pas dire avec la même signification "Chantant du matin au soir, il se promenait" (ce phrase implique qu'il se promenait pour seulement une partie de la journée). Si l'énoncé est mobile, on peut l'appeler un compliment circonstanciel, mais pusique l'on ne peut pas le mettre au début de la phrase, il est plutôt un compliment de verbe.


----------



## janpol

CITATION : il est plutôt un complément de verbe
donc un CO ? ça me semble inconcevable
Le déplacement  de "chantant......." entraîne un léger changement de sens mais l'énoncé reste grammatical, ce n'est pas vrai si l'on déplace un CO.


----------



## LiamSeth

Non, c'est pas du tout un compliment d'objet. 

Il y a une grande différence entre un COD/COI et un compliment de verbe (=compliment essentiel). 

Le compliment de verbe fonctionne comme un compliment circonstanciel, mais il est dépendant du verbe, et pas mobile. 

Par exemple, dans la phrase: Il va à Paris; *à Paris* est liée au verbe. (on ne peut pas dire À paris, il va... sauf si on veut un style littéraire ou poétique)

Je crois que "chantant du matin au soir" possède la même fonction que "à Paris", mais il se peut que je me trompe!!


----------



## quinoa

Attention au mot compl*é*ment.
Certes "chantant..." est non-mobile, mais il est séparé du reste par une virgule, ce qui pousse à une certaine indépendance donc je ne suis plus sûr du tout qu'il s'agisse d'un complément...


----------



## Keith Bradford

Je reviens vers cette discussion après un long silence.  Je m'excuse si j'ai semé la zizanie avec ma réponse N°4 mais je répondais à la question "_Je veux savoir la fonction de "chantant" dans la phrase_".

Pour moi, la forme de chantant est celle d'un participe présent (partie donc du verbe), la fonction celle d'un adjectif.  Ceci semble tellement évident pour un anglophone que je ne comprends pas le reste de la discussion.  Nous sommes pas compliqués, les Britanniques...


----------



## janpol

la fonction est celle d'un adjectif.
oui, mais laquelle ?


----------

